

Great Tower Defense Game on Canvas - HardyLeung
http://pivotfinland.com/frozendefence/

======
metachris
Very nice game, but a little basic. Some enemies seem to behave differently
(vulnerable to different weapons), although there is no indication with color
or shape. A minor bug: Once you click on a unit to build, you can't change
your mind and "unselect" it anymore, forcing you to build that even though
clicking it could have been a mistake.

Also it's a bit annoying that if you want to build the same unit type multiple
times, you have to click on it every time again. Keyboard shortcuts 1-4 to
select each unit to build would be great. Another shortcut for upgrading and
selling, and the game would be a lot more usable and fun to play.

Still, quite addicting game! :-)

~~~
vasi
Right-clicking seems to unselect a build order.

------
_delirium
Hmm, the graphics part works smoothly for me, but it seems to be dropping
input events. Attempting to upgrade a turret when there's a lot of action
happening on screen requires clicking a bunch of times before it finally
registers. (Chrome 9.0.572.0)

~~~
thesz
Ditto for Firefox 3.6.12.

------
zbanks
Wow! I'm surprised by the framerate, I'm getting ~50 in Chrome.

I really didn't think these sorts of speeds were possible using Canvas,
especially when you're completely redrawing the screen each time.

For what it's worth, I unminified the source (from
frozendefense.compressed.js) and posted it as a github gist. It makes it
easier to peruse.

<https://gist.github.com/665991>

~~~
wanderr
In Firefox it always reported >40 fps, however I could see that it was
dropping massive amounts of frames, to the point where creeps would be coming
in the entrance and then be halfway across the screen.

------
vog
After playing around a bit, I suddenly got an error message:

"This Account Has Been Suspended"

Is this a bug, or some kind of procrastination prevention?

~~~
kingkilr
I think their webhost suspended them :(

------
marcamillion
I never thought I would ever see these words:

Works best on Google Chrome or _IE9 Beta_

Note: Emphasis is on IE9.

------
mdwrigh2
This was incredibly well done, but it appears that the webhosting account was
just suspended.

~~~
quellhorst
Yeah, just had that happen to me too, after I got to level 46.

------
BonoboBoner
Amazing performance. If it had a button to manually trigger the waves instead
of sending them off automatically (allowing me to rethink things more), my
afternoon would be gone now.

------
elliottcarlson
Pretty cool - could definitely use some more work - but still well done. (Got
a copy of the html from Google cache, and the javascript from the Gist posted
in this thread.)

------
jonafato
The targeting seems off. I expected the towers to attack the enemies furthest
along the path, but it seems like they might be attacking enemies closest to
them.

------
obsession
Mirror: <http://pivot.servut.us/frozendefencemirrored/>

------
fonosip
google cache
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&q=cac...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fpivotfinland.com%2Ffrozendefence%2F&btnG=Search)

------
greattypo
It even works on ipad! Level 52 and counting...

------
evandena
Got a mirror?

~~~
elliottcarlson
I've mirrored it at <http://www.toxiccoma.com/frozendefence/>

------
teddytruong7
this is awesome

